# Lisbon to aveiro? NEED HELP



## kingrulzuk

Hiya all 

I need some help again. 
I’m flying from Edinburgh to Lisbon next month for my friends wedding.
The problem is how do I get from Lisbon to aveiro? And how long does it take to get there?
So do I take a train from restaurador or a bus from oriente?
Or I have to go somewhere else 

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman

Train from Oriente, Intercity around 2 hrs or Regional trains slower


CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)


----------



## siobhanwf

You can book the ticket online which helps.
You could even treat yourself to first class which doesn't cost much extra.
The train service is very reliable here.


----------



## kingrulzuk

Thanks guys for your help will check the site.
And 1st class sounds good to me


----------



## kingrulzuk

canoeman said:


> Train from Oriente, Intercity around 2 hrs or Regional trains slower
> 
> 
> CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)




Hiya can I not buy a ticket on the day or just a day before instead of booking from UK and paying extra charges


----------



## canoeman

Yes, but certain trains you need a seat to travel, unlikley but if it was full you'd need to wait for next train,
or you could try booking via seat61 maybe no fee?

How to travel by train from London to Lisbon & Portugal


----------



## Maria Fenton

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> 
> I need some help again.
> I’m flying from Edinburgh to Lisbon next month for my friends wedding.
> The problem is how do I get from Lisbon to aveiro? And how long does it take to get there?
> So do I take a train from restaurador or a bus from oriente?
> Or I have to go somewhere else
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,

You can go by coach, from Lisbon to Aveiro. Please go to Rede Nacional de Expressos
I don't know exactly how long it takes, but it should take between 3 and 4 hours.
Coach departs from Sete Rios bus station ( blue line on the underground, stop Jardim Zoológico)

By train it used to be from Santa Apolónia (you ca get the underground to Santa Apolónia from Sete Rios= Jardim Zoológico stop.); It is possible for trains to leave from Oriente underground station.
However, I am sure it won't be from Restauradores.

To get from the airport to Sete Rios, there's a direct bus called Aero Bus. Tickets for this bus cost 3.50 euros, so if there is more than one person, it will be a little cheaper to go by taxi!

Regards

Maria


----------



## siobhanwf

kingrulzuk said:


> Thanks guys for your help will check the site.
> And 1st class sounds good to me



Hope you will let us know how you get on.


----------



## kingrulzuk

Hiya guys

Im taking easy jet from Edinburgh to Lisbon on the 16th of this month
Staying over night in rossio and next day will go to restauradore and see if I can do my new ID card.
Same day evening I will take the bus or train to Aveiro

Hopefully everything will go as plan 
I will let you all know how I get on
Thanks guys for all your help

Maven


----------



## siobhanwf

Not long now. Hope you have a good trip


----------



## kingrulzuk

Hiya all
Im back from my holiday from Portugal
And with the help of all the expats. I took the train from Oriente to Aveiro its cost me only 26 euro one way but the train was clean, safe and very fast.
I was in a small village called Branca just north of aveiro. Its was nice and lovely village and the people ware so kind and loving to me.
My friend wedding was grand and we all had lots of fun.
Now im back to Edinburgh and the weather is ****.
Just want to say thank you all

Maven


----------



## siobhanwf

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> Im back from my holiday from Portugal
> And with the help of all the expats. I took the train from Oriente to Aveiro its cost me only 26 euro one way but the train was clean, safe and very fast.
> I was in a small village called Branca just north of aveiro. Its was nice and lovely village and the people ware so kind and loving to me.
> My friend wedding was grand and we all had lots of fun.
> Now im back to Edinburgh and the weather is ****.
> Just want to say thank you all
> 
> Maven



Great Marven. Glad you had a good time. And gues the weather was kind to you too. 
Good to know the train service was well appreciated :clap2:


----------

